
Ask HN: What is a good history of USENET and/or BBSs? - lukewrites
I have very fond memories of participating in discussions on USENET twenty-odd years ago and want to read more about it and the people behind it.<p>What books&#x2F;articles&#x2F;docs&#x2F;hypertexts would you recommend?
======
miles
_BBS: The Documentary_

[http://www.bbsdocumentary.com](http://www.bbsdocumentary.com)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BBS:_The_Documentary](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BBS:_The_Documentary)

[https://archive.org/details/BBS.The.Documentary](https://archive.org/details/BBS.The.Documentary)

~~~
lukewrites
Thanks! I remember seeing this in the textfiles.com footer but haven't ever
gotten around to buying a copy. I'll put it on the list.

------
bediger4000
Good question. I don't know of any. I'd like to read something about the
ultimate demise of Usenet. I mean, "because of spam" is the easy answer, but
why didn't anyone squelch the spam? Some mention should be made of Uunet's
"pink" contracts, but there had to be other providers that looked the other
way for a little short-term gain.

